# A R Case & sons knives



## Flying Crane (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this knife maker?  What is their reputation for quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry, this should be W R Case, not A R Case.  Fat finger syndrome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2018)

WR Case use to be very good, but I can't tell you what they are like now.

I have several old Case knives that are very good, but the newest case knife I have is about 20 years old, and I have some much older and they are all still in good shape

I also use to play in the WR Case parking lot when I was a very young child...other than that, I can't tell you much


----------

